# Flower picture show



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My garden is just bursting with flowers, thought I would share a few pictures
Thanks for looking













.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your echinachea, rose of sharon and lilies are beautiful!
Thank you for sharing your pictures with us. 

I used to live in the Chicago suburbs myself -- first Northbrook and then Evanston. 
I was there for 6 years and working at Northwestern University. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful pictures! I love taking such pictures and in fact just took a few just the other day. 
Thank you for sharing! They really brightened my day


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely bright colours , something that is sadly lacking at his time of year over here in Australia where I live. 
can't wait for some warmth and sun once more. Thankyou for sharing they brightened up my day:2thumbs:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are really beautiful! I love the lilies on your first photo and I have the exact same kind (among others) on my front yard.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures and a beautiful garden.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I just let the echinachea and the daisy re seed themselves every year, so I never know how many I will get from year to year. This year is a very productive one I think because the garden did not get much attention last year as I was recovering from a broken ankle and could not hobble around very well, hence not much clean up of the garden.


----------

